# Trotline legal in Michigan?



## JeffOYB (Dec 20, 2006)

I recall reading in Michigan fishing regs not TOO long ago that trotlines were legal in some fashion. I just searched the DNR site and came up empty. Now where's that rules pamphlet... Oh well, anyone know here? Thanks! JP


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

As far as I know trotlines are illegal in Michigan.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Does not specifically say no use of trot lines.

But you can use 2 lines per person with no more than 4 hooks per line.

Go to the law forum and ask this question.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

never seen it in written form but I have always been told that trotlines are illegal. I think it has somethingto do with number of hooks and the fact that you can not leave lines unattended. Post this in the law forum and Boehr will give you the 100 percent correct answer.

Ganzer


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

> Now where's that rules pamphlet...


There is a copy behind the seat of my truck along with county map books and maps of individual counties. It makes it a lot easier to look up things like that when on the road or up at the cabin. Depending on the computer is not always the way to go when looking for info.

The traditional trotline has been illegal in Michigan for as long as I can remember. If you set up a trotline sort of rig you would probably have to actually sit on the bank of the river and monitor it. You could not walk off for hours on end or overnight.

You might be able to get a detailed explanation by calling the DNR next week and by asking the question in the "law enforcement" forum on this message board (unless you have already done so).


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

You might be able to but they would need constant supervision just like a tip up while ice fishing.


----------

